# ND Hunters - Voluntary 5 Duck Limit



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

*Penalty Amount?*​
$5.001453.85%$10.001246.15%


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Everyone hunting ND this Fall...Sign up for a 5 duck limit in ND and an effort to shoot NO Hens during the season. All Hens shot will carry a $5.00 - $10.00 - $15.00 penalty payable to the nearest Delta Waterfowl Chapter at the end of the season.

Hopefully we won't donate much money to the pot for this fund raiser, will shoot fewer hens, and will have a lot of fun doing it. I can tell you, I'm NOT going to be the first guy in our group to shoot a hen in the decoys. It'll be work for me too...I've been known to accidently shoot a hen here or there in the early morning.

Please post if you think you can live with 5 ducks every day and what you think the penalty should be for shooting hens. Obviously this will have to be on the honor system but I think it would be a hoot. We can run the recaps for the week in the Delta site on NDO and I'll keep track of them.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I plan to enforce the 10.00 rule. Also I plan on to have anyone that asks to join me I will ask them for either a DU or Delta membership card. If they don't have one or the other then I will give them the application and they can join up. If they have a problem with that then it will be their last hunt with me.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Great idea!

Count me in... :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Count me in... :wink:


OH YEAH!!! Now I'm in for sure!! ChaChing!!! :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> I plan to enforce the 10.00 rule. Also I plan on to have anyone that asks to join me I will ask them for either a DU or Delta membership card. If they don't have one or the other then I will give them the application and they can join up. If they have a problem with that then it will be their last hunt with me.


I've often thought about an application for new hunters and to apply several qualifiers and sign an agreement. If you don't meet said criteria you are immediately disqualified, if you break any part of the agreement you get the baseball in the sock treatment and immediately banned, while being publicly demeaned on the internet!!! :bop: :bop:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Does Your Buddie Bob Z have that kind of money to spare?? Bring along a Loan Application just in case.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

When you factor how high gas prices are and how broke I've been lately I'm going to be watching for drakes pretty damn hard! 

But I will still be shooting my 6. 8) If all you're shooting is drakes it won't make a difference on the population. I'll just be skimming a little cream off the top. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am in on the hen thing. I don't have a problem with shooting only 5 but I will not be bound by that. I also like the idea of shooting specific ducks on different days. Maybe one day shoot only mallards, next day shoot only teal, etc. I think that would be fun!! I also like the idea of joining Delta when hunting with us!!!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dan, 
Does this mean you will join Field Hunter and I on the great spoonie hunt? Man-oh-man, I can see the coffers of Delta getting filled on this one. 8)


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

You can count me in too


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I'm in... :beer:


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

We've done our own personal "hen jar" for a few years now...$10 per. So sure, I'd be willing to get in on this one.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok $10.00 per hen it is.

Who else?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob K...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Rules will be laid out before the hunt and EVERYONE will have to agree.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Bob Kellam said:


> Does Your Buddie Bob Z have that kind of money to spare?? Bring along a Loan Application just in case.


As this was a poll, I wasn't going to read it, and now I see my name being bandied about, but the truth hurts.............. 

Anyone need a semi-working kidney, BT O+??? :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Monte, 
Does the no hen clause apply to geese too  8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think we should send Zettler out here on the " Duck hunters short bus". :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey I am in also, but we need to get some colored shot, otherwise Dan is only going to claim birds with color on the head!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jhegg said:


> Monte,
> Does the no hen clause apply to geese too  8)


For Canadas and Specks yes. For snows no. If you need help sexing the geese go to this post:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2948&highlight=sexing


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob Z,

You've taken the ribbing very well over the year....As you can see from the posts that not everyone is as lilly white in the hen catagory as they say.....I'll really have to identify to make sure I don't shoot a hen, especially early in the year. I think I had to take a couple hens every hunt last year that djleye and Ron wouldn't claim.

Thanks for being a good sport!

:beer: :wink:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Pork Chop,

In reference to female geese:



> For Canadas and Specks yes. For snows no. If you need help sexing the geese go to this post:


Quote from "this post"



> So, the way you do it, is hold the bird with its breast toward you and its head hanging down. Then place each of your palms against its drumsticks. Then use your pointer fingers to bend its tail really hard back against its spine. This will expose, well I guess no easy way to say it, but its *@$$hole*.


The *@$$hole* is actually called the cloaca.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey, no problem as I do have the Dark Cloud of "fortune" that lingers over me most days. The rest of the time, it is my own poor judgement and aim.... :roll:

But rest assured, when I am in a group of hunters and while I will bow to their preferences, I still like to be on the outside edge so I can tell that I at least hit something - hopefully, something legal or wearing jewelry! :wink:

I began that way when I was in Texas goose hunting with some hunters from Ohio. I was on the far right but had a federal judge immediately to my left. It seems that no matter where I shot, he would say he was shooting at the same bird(s).... :roll:

Now, that might be possible in many instances but not for every bird! Especially when there was one or two that I almost ground-swatted to my extreme right that would have required him to stand up unless he wanted to shoot me first!

So, for all you guys that have hunted with me, you can probably attest that when I hit something, my first reaction is child-like excitement, followed immediately by asking if anyone else shot at the bird(s) I thought I hit (possibly because I was surprised I hit anything...).

I have made some doozy mistakes in ID'ing birds on the wing, and at least I still act like a 10-year old when I hunt, but I do try to do what is right and fair.

At least I think I do?

LOL!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Bob Z

All in fun! 

I like the Idea of different ducks on different days, moves the challenge of duck hunting to an new level.

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Hey I am in also, but we need to get some colored shot, otherwise Dan is only going to claim birds with color on the head!


OMG, Coming from the guy that claims every bird in a three county area!!!!!        :splat:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing! :lol:

"Ron the Cons" best quote ever.

"It's good thing I was here today, I think I've shot at least 5 doubles this morning".


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I failed to say put me down for $5 per Hen - as long as it goes to Delta.

Hey, will you take a check(s)..... :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

zettler said:


> I failed to say put me down for $5 per Hen - as long as it goes to Delta.
> 
> Hey, will you take a check(s)..... :roll:


If you make it out this way all your fines given here will go to the Minot Chapter which could go to hen houses. However hen houses are useless with out hens!! :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Hey, will you take a check(s).....


For that large of an amount there will need to be a verification period and perhaps several forms of ID and Chunk will need to eat one large bag of black licorice on the way to Minot just so Chopper gets a present when you get there.....  ..sorry Chop!!!! :wink:

Zettler, trust me, this is all in good fun.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That would be a big present from CHHHHHUUUUUNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKK :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Trust me on this one, no one - not even other animals - want to be around when Chunk unloads. It's kinda like slimey jello'ed that smells worse than burnt brocolli!

:run: :bowdown:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Count me in... :wink:


Scott, Beth isn't going to be happy when she finds out you spent your entire savings on hens! :lol: :lol:

If the henmaster is in...so am I!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

zettler,

$10.00 for hens will be the price....not $5.00.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> DeltaBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea!
> ...


Thats why I'm in.

He may as well have them hold 50 bucks out every pay period!! :lol:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> zettler,
> 
> $10.00 for hens will be the price....not $5.00.


The Supreme Court might consider that cruel and unusual punishment for the likes of me! :burns:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Scott, Are you thinking you will get to pay less if they take it out before taxes!!!!! :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

djleye said:


> Scott, Are you thinking you will get to pay less if they take it out before taxes!!!!! :wink:


I sure hope I don't need that much money! :lol:

Hustad - Beth will be fine!

4Curl - We all make mistakes now and then... I still remember the hunt we had last fall and ducks were all over us and we couldn't tell what they were since the sun was in our eyes.

:lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :beer:

I'll make sure the dog drops off the brown ducks by someone elses blind. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn.....I bet that is what Field Hunter has going with his new pup, I never thought of that. At least have her drop the brown ducks by Ron "the Con" Gilmores blind since he claims them all anyway!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Now Dan you know well enough that we put you in the middle for a reason! :toofunny:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Because I am the only one that can call worth a ****!!!! :rollin:

I am not good but compared to you I am Hunter Grounds!!!!! :toofunny:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Common now djleye and Ronny... you elderly guys play nice...

Maybe we can come up with some type of bulk discount for zettlerv


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey we are playing nice, it is getting time to get out shooting again. This is just a diversion to relieve the tension that is building! Our little band of three did well enough to satisfiy our needs! However we would appreciate you spending some more time with your Dad and his call, with a little more help he may become not just Feild Hunter, but

*THEE ALMIGHTY FIELD HUNTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And that is said with respect! :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Now see here gentlemen, if by chance I was in the area on September 1 :welcome: , I know for a fact I would not have to pay into DELTA! Of course that would depend on way too many factors to lay out here tonight in the time remaining before we all go off to bed...

But come October, and if I can get away from my children and make arrangements with the EX, and if some good and kind people :bowdown: took additional pity on a future transplant, I would (unfortunately) most likely  have to then make a sizable donation (in Chunk's name of course) to DW!

:beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Or Zach and I could call Dan, Ron, and Monte the "The spinner whores". :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris P is the spinner whore.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Atleast we are only spinner whores, I have heard of some of your escapades and they aren't pretty if you get my drift......

Sheep Boy!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I guess now we know why you like to hunt out west so much Tyler!!!! :withstupid:


----------

